# Pauline Hanson nude photos controversy



## metric (15 March 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25188788-421,00.html


----------



## Solly (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



metric said:


> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25188788-421,00.html




The really sad part of this story...

"The boyfriend who took the shots is a former army commando now living in Sydney on a supplementary disability pension and struggling to repay debts incurred from bone cancer treatment."

Pics of a nude Pauline from 30 years ago.... how can this be newsworthy....?


----------



## Sean K (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



Solly said:


> Pics of a nude Pauline from 30 years ago.... how can this be newsworthy....?



metric obviously thinks so.



There's probably a link to Reinhardt in there somewhere.


----------



## Bob (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



Solly said:


> The really sad part of this story...
> 
> "The boyfriend who took the shots is a former army commando now living in Sydney on a supplementary disability pension and struggling to repay debts incurred from bone cancer treatment."
> 
> Pics of a nude Pauline from 30 years ago.... how can this be newsworthy....?




That was a pretty weak act.........bone cancer or no bone cancer


Bob


----------



## metric (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



kennas said:


> metric obviously thinks so.
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably a link to Reinhardt in there somewhere.




yes. its called a morality play.....its used my mainstream to defect peoples attention from real topics....as was touched on, on 'insiders' on the ABC this morning....

anything else youd like to know kennas, be it ww1 or morality plays, etc.....feel free to ask...lol


.


----------



## Trembling Hand (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



metric said:


> anything else youd like to know kennas, be it ww1 or morality plays, etc.....feel free to ask...lol
> 
> 
> .




Yeah when is that crash coming that you spoke of??


----------



## wonderrman (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



Solly said:


> The really sad part of this story...
> 
> "The boyfriend who took the shots is a former army commando now living in Sydney on a supplementary disability pension and struggling to repay debts incurred from bone cancer treatment."
> 
> Pics of a nude Pauline from 30 years ago.... how can this be newsworthy....?




Because it was published in the Herald Sun, a piece of trash news paper. They do it all time, remember the Andrew OKieff thing at the start of the year, apparently that was front page news as well.


----------



## metric (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



Trembling Hand said:


> Yeah when is that crash coming that you spoke of??





NOW THAT.....could be caption of the year.....

all it needs is the right photo. 



"he says as the mountain around him continues to collapse...."   lol


----------



## Sean K (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



Trembling Hand said:


> Yeah when is that crash coming that you spoke of??



Looks like he might have called a bottom ..... Where did I save that girlie link?


----------



## metric (15 March 2009)

*Re: pauline hanson; nude photos revealed.*



kennas said:


> Looks like he might have called a bottom ..... Where did I save that girlie link?





lol. i saw that. but no, he hasnt called a bottom...still thinks 3000 is the bottom..


.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 March 2009)

Got any naughty photos of kylie ?


----------



## metric (15 March 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Got any naughty photos of kylie ?





sorry mate. ONLY ones of her posterior.....


.


----------



## darkside (15 March 2009)

Metric, photos of half nude politicians, you wern't secretly hoping the army boyfriend had also been with Amanda Vanstone as well had you ????


----------



## So_Cynical (15 March 2009)

I hate Hanson...young and wearing Lingerie shes still butt ugly.


----------



## nunthewiser (15 March 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> I hate Hanson...young and wearing Lingerie shes still butt ugly.




LOL dunno about that ..i coulda made room in the convent for her back then


----------



## nulla nulla (16 March 2009)

metric said:


> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25188788-421,00.html




Slightly at odds with her auto biography where she indicates she was married with two children living on the Goldcoast? I am not a fan but i wonder when the media bashing exercise will ever finish.


----------



## metric (16 March 2009)

pauline recons its not her in the pics. i have to agree. unless she has had a nose job and lip surgery, it aint her.....


.


----------



## Agentm (16 March 2009)

Queensland election candidate Pauline Hanson is denying she is the woman posing in raunchy nude photos sold to the media by a man claiming to be an ex-boyfriend.

Censored versions of the photos appeared in News Ltd's Sunday papers and websites yesterday and were then aired on Channel Seven's Sunday Sunrise programme.

News Ltd claims the photos were taken in the mid-1970s by her boyfriend Jack Johnson when Ms Hanson was 19-years-old.

But Ms Hanson's lawyers say the 54-year-old denies ever meeting or having a relationshipwith Mr Johnson.

on the saga goes.. great comedy!!


----------



## awg (20 March 2009)

the curious thing is who is behind the publishing of these pics

I am not an expert, but to my untrained eye, it appears these pics have been subject to digital modifications in several ways.

also, apparently the pattern of the stocking tops was not available in that era.

so it is very unlikely to be Pauline.

I havent seen any tv shows, but it wouldnt surprise me if she knew something about those pics before they got printed, 

she doesnt sound surprised


----------



## Real1ty (20 March 2009)

Will it ever get to court or will he fess up that they are fake?


----------



## nulla nulla (21 March 2009)

I wonder if Tony Abbott had a hand in this episode like he was credited with the effort that saw Ms Hanson imprisoned?


----------

